#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Προπτυχιακές σπουδές στο εξωτερικό - Μηχανικός ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών

## doraf

Καλησπερα,

Ενδιαφέρομαι για πληροφορίες σχετικά με προπτυχιακες σπουδες στο εξωτερικο στο τομεα των Μηχανικων Υπολογιστων. Με ενα βαθμο απολυτηρίου 15.2, τι θα μου προτείνατε; Απο αυτά που εψαξα βρηκα 2 πανεπιστήμια στην Αγγλία, Coventry University και Bedfordshire University. Θα με ενδιέφερε επίσης και Γερμανια, συγκεκριμενα Κολωνία...

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------

